# Problemas con plancha para pelo Remington



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

buenas tardes amigos del foro llegue aca buscando ayuda , llego a mi taller una plancha de pelo marca remington modelo s-9600 con el problema que enciende pero con temperatura de mas de 400 grados centigrados al tratar de bajarla  pulsando los botones llega hasta 360 y senada mas ye le revise el triac y esta ok  los cables estan bien tienen cintinuidad  el fusible esta bien perohay algo q ue me esta matando la cabeza no veo el termostato por ninguna parte  solo veo un pequeño chip   no se si el termostato venga en el   cualquier ayuda la apreciare  muchisimo muchas gracias  abrazos desde colombia ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Pulsando en "mas opciones" subí fotos !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 26, 2014)

ami me paso lo mismo con una plancha revlon
revisa el regulador de voltaje que es como de 3.3v y un diodo que se encuentra dentro de las planchas "las resistencias"
este es un diodo a manera de sensor de temperatura se parese a un 1n4148


----------



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pulsando en "mas opciones" subí fotos !



buenas tardes amigo dos metros  subi unas fotos  ojala sirvan gracias por tu interes...





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ami me paso lo mismo con una plancha revlon
> revisa el regulador de voltaje que es como de 3.3v y un diodo que se encuentra dentro de las planchas "las resistencias"
> este es un diodo a manera de sensor de temperatura se parese a un 1n4148



gracias por tu interes amigo solo veo dos diodos zaner pero estan ok , he leido que el termostato esta ligadoa la resistencia y al control de encendido on offf pero no hay nada... jajaaj hace tiempo no  me desconcertaba tanto un aparato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Que es lo que está amarrado al medio de las resitencias ?


----------



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que es lo que está amarrado al medio de las resitencias ?



es un condensador y dos resistencias una de 47 ohmios y la otra  de 470k estan bien...



hay una resistencia sospechosa tiene serigrafiado los siguientes valores rx21-2w, tiene continuidad pero no me da ningun ohmiage  aparece en el chasisi coomo r18  busque en internet y dice que son; almbre de resistencia de la herida;  nunca habia oido hablar de ellas o al menos no me acuerdo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Digo los que están dentro de los tubos de plástico 


Ver el archivo adjunto 106224


----------



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

son dos fusibles termicos  que protegen las resistencias  de  ceramica tienen continuidad   lo raro es que no se abran o se pongan en corto  al sobrepasar  los 230 grados  como dije alcansa temperaturas de mas de 400 gradosy solo baja hasta los 320 o 340 grados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Ummmmm ¿ No serán grados Farenheith 

Lo mediste con algo ?


----------



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

la verdad no habia caido en cuenta que fueran grados farenheit  no tengo herramienta opara medir temperatura  cito los grados que aparecen en el display del aparato pero no me dice si son farenheit o centigrados, encontre el manual de uso y dice que maneja  temperaturas de 235°c/455°f pero despues me dice que  los niveles de temperatura son 160°c-cabello fino
180°c-210°c-cabello normal
220°C-230°C- cabello grueso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

La soldadura de estaño al 60 % funde a temperatura: 183ºC Sólido / 189ºC líquido 

Fijate con eso


----------



## haighlander (Feb 26, 2014)

gracias dosmetros  mañana hare las conversiones de los grados a ver si corresponden   gracias por tu ayuda a veces  los grandes problemas pueden ser los mas simples.mañana pruevo y te cuento   saludos desde colombia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

ºc = ( ºf - 32 ) / 1,8


----------



## haighlander (Feb 27, 2014)

amigos la solucion estaba ante mis ojos pero nola habia visto agradescoa a mi amigo dosmetros por su valioso aporte , ya habia solucionado  el problema pero no me habia dado cuenta  esta plancha  mide la temperatura en grados farengeith  y al hacer la conversion  se ajusta a lo que viene en el manual de uso  les agradesco a todos por su interes ... no se como cerrar el tema y valorar la solucion pero el credito es para el señor  dosmetros ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2014)

Que suerte que te quedó resuelto , aqui los temas no se cierran  para que los aproveche el que sigue 

Saludos !


----------



## MartNahuel95 (Feb 16, 2017)

Tengo una plancha para cabello Remington que enciende pero no calienta. Medí el NTC y no posee continuidad. ¿Debería tener continuidad no es cierto? Si debo cambiarlo. ¿Qué valor debo considerar? No puedo dar más datos del NTC porque es muy pequeño y no posee ningún código sobre él. parece ser de vidrio y de color rojo en el interior.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 10, 2019)

Hola chicos, sé que éste es un tema que ya tiene bastante de tiempo de haber quedado inactivo pero quería aprovecharlo para no abrir un tema nuevo. No soy del que repara planchas de cabello pero tengo una de una cliente el cual calienta al máximo puesto que la tarjeta de control con un integradito que controla un Triac, está averiada. El circuito integrado de control tiene una fisura con una continuidad bajita entre los pines de alimentación por lo que hay que echarlo a la basura.. lo que me gustaría colegas es construir un circuito pequeño de control para regular la temperatura de las resistencias y salvar la plancha. Se me ocurre hasta ahora un circuito oscilador que controle al Triac que manejará las resistencias pero necesito una opinión de ustedes para obtener sugerencias acerca del circuito que ideo o tienen ustedes otro tipo de configuración. Adjunto el circuito de potencia, sólo por hacer el circuito de control para disparar el gate del switch. Gracias chicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2019)

- O dimmer a potenciómetro.
*- O termostato de plancha *(llegan hasta 300ºC y las de pelo hsta unos 200ºC , pero tienen un pequeño tornillo de calibración.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 10, 2019)

Hola Dosmetros gracias de verdad por contestar.. está muy buena la idea del termostato de plancha. Hoy un colega técnico en refrigeración me pasó un circuito casi idéntico de una plancha que se había partido e hice traspaso de tarjetas: la plancha quedó funcionando muy bien.. ahora Dosmetros, quisiera de igual manera para otro día que no tenga la misma fortuna, remplazar ese circuito cuando esté inservible. Lo del termostato de plancha está excelente aunque también quisiera buscar un circuito electrónico que emule aproximadamente la función del circuito de control y Triac que poseen estás planchas de cabello. Gracias Dosmetros por tu gentil colaboración. Cualquier sugerencia la espero.


----------



## Yonaiki (Feb 22, 2021)

He revisado casi todo,diodos térmico esta abierto hice un puente y sigue igual ,el triac lo retire para comprobarlo mejor,lo q me quedaría sería el integrado pero no se los valores de salida


----------



## Yanisbel Dominguez (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola, tengo una plancha remigtom que debería ser de 450°f pero solo llega hasta 430, que debo hacer para que llegue a la temperatura para la que viene?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 22, 2021)

Yanisbel Dominguez dijo:


> Hola, tengo una plancha remigtom que debería ser de 450°f pero solo llega hasta 430, que debo hacer para que llegue a la temperatura para la que viene?



Pregunta de curioso: ¿ Cual es el problema de que caliente un 5% menos de lo que debería ?


----------



## Judithkika (May 1, 2022)

Tengo mi plancha de pelo con *v*arios cables desoldados y no tengo idea de como van*, *me podr*í*an ayudar *?*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2022)

Judithkika dijo:


> Tengo mi plancha de pelo con barios cables desoldados y no tengo idea de como van me podrian ayudar



Mira el tema desde el inicio


----------



## riverayurl (Jul 20, 2022)

Hola, mi plancha Remington enciende pero se apaga sola a lo que pasan unos cuantos minutos, y aparte de eso la parte de arriba no calienta.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 21, 2022)

La primer respuesta factible es: lea la respuesta anterior a su consulta, luego encontrará componentes y sus funciones.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2022)

riverayurl dijo:


> Hola, mi plancha Remington enciende pero se apaga sola a lo que pasan unos cuantos minutos, y aparte de eso la parte de arriba no calienta.


Para saber cual es la *parte de arriba*, necesitamos saber a que le llama usted, la *parte de abajo. *Una foto de su aparato no estaria mal.


----------

